# Erection during my colonoscopy



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I wonder why?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Prostate sex?


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Easy! Havent you ever wondered how the "female" in a homosex relationship reaches a climax? The ***** can actually be stimulated thru the rectal wall so the next time you happen to be "proud" follow the hardness right back to near your anus. Which reminds me when I first started having IBS symptoms 20 years ago, I was sent to a colon specialist. His name? Richard Gaye!!!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

A pain who cause pleasure?


----------



## 17170 (May 13, 2005)

Certainly the prostate stimulation would be the cause. My theory is that this is why guys like taking a long, leisurely morning sit-down on the john! (The parallel for women is the spongy (prostate-like) g-spot in the vaginal canal, which is relatively in the same position as the prostate for men. Which is why, my theory goes, women enjoy a full bladder more than men).


----------

